
Tipu's Tiger - Thevet
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tipu%27s_Tiger
======
dct
Also featured in Sharpe's Tiger
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sharpe's_Tiger](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sharpe's_Tiger))

------
Camillo
I love the British reaction.

